# starting own repair service



## superman118 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think HVAC is the trade for me. School cost 15k but I plan on just taking that 15k and buying a truck and tools and studying on my own. I was a AC helper several times and the people I met that went and finished school really dont have a whole lot to show for it.

does this sound doable
what would be a good HVAC book to get started with.
Any other tips?


----------



## Kirwinjd (Jan 7, 2013)

superman118 said:


> I think HVAC is the trade for me. School cost 15k but I plan on just taking that 15k and buying a truck and tools and studying on my own. I was a AC helper several times and the people I met that went and finished school really dont have a whole lot to show
> does this sound doable
> what would be a good HVAC book to get started with.
> Any other tips?


 for it


Yep I got a tip for you. Don't even try it. 
Do you really think you can do this profession without any formal schooling or apprentiship? You'd be putting yourself and your customer in danger of injury or death. When someone calls you for service, they expect a professional who knows what he's doing. Not someone who wants to practice fixing their equipment. After a good school and almost 30 years, I still don't know it all. 

does this sound doable
what would be a good HVAC book to


----------

